# Cyprus...only for the retiring sort?



## zsection (May 31, 2008)

Hi guys,

Have just joined your wonderful forum and am looking for a bit of advice. My gf (fiance & wife to be - but she doesn't know it yet... :] ) are considering leaving the UK for a life in the sun abroad.
Dubai is an option & now so is Cyprus. 

What i'd like to know though is - is there a life for anyone in their mid-late twenties in Cyprus or would it be best to move out there a little later in life once we have a family for example. 

The main reason I ask is because i can't help but see the number of posts about 'retiring to cyprus' on here - and we definitely dont want to feel old before our time.

Oh, and if it is a good place for a young couple - where are the best areas to look?

Many thanks for your thoughts,

Z.


----------



## jeffrey Streets (Dec 17, 2007)

*enjoy life*

If you in your 20's why on earth are you planning so far ahead. I have lived and worked in the Middle East and at the moment I work in Kazakhstan but decided to buy an apartment in Cyprus to get away from the UK and a nagging wife. I am in my mid fifties and dont get turned on by bingo and line dancing either but Cyprus is a nice place to live and life is what you make it.

By all means look around if you wish to leave the UK but my advice is travel the world first and then decide. There are many places to see in the Far East so dont restrict yourself. And remember you BOTH have to like it or you may end up hating the move.

Your young so enjoy life. I wished I was you age again.......retirement would be the last thing on my mind after football, fishing, booze and sex.

But it sounds as if you have a good head on your shoulders to want to leave the UK...but dont confine yourself to Dubia and Cyprus....travel first.


----------



## jeffrey Streets (Dec 17, 2007)

Following up on my last note. I have a few friends in Cyprus who are in there late 30's and they enjoy it. Yes there are a lot of retired people here but they are all very nice and only want the same as you, sun, and a cheaper standard of living. If you want discos etc you can find them My advice is dont be pushed into Pafos as this will be little Britain in a few years but look around. Your find a lot of the retirees are more energetic then you so dont knock them.


----------



## zsection (May 31, 2008)

Jeffrey cheers for your points of view and words of wisdom. I completely agree that we should see the world and we most definitely are...believe me this not like we're retiring out there...but we want a base for the next few years in our life and the essentials are sun, sand & sea. So its not really so much about planning the next 20 years of our life - but we want out of the UK asap and need to figure out whether moving to cyprus is the wrong move for this period of our life...I think that makes sense.


----------



## jeffrey Streets (Dec 17, 2007)

*Go for it*

In that case go for it because the UK as gone right down hill and here you can ski int the winter and then drive down to the beach.....with a bag of chips and can of beer,,,,just great and not much traffic.


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello Zsection, go for it. Cyprus has a much healthier lifestyle and mentaility than the UK.

If its only a base then youve nothing to lose. You will quickly catch up with other people your ages and with similar interests, work, travel patterns etc, and feel at home in no time.

Go for it, when you later plan a family its a great environment to bring them up.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I absolutely agree you should go for it.
Cyprus is a great place to live no matter what age you are.
It is also a great starting point for many other countries if you want to see more of the world.
For year round living Paphos is the best place as it does not close down in the winter months like Places like Protaras etc on the East Coast do, also much greener than the East Coast.
Go for it, you only live once.


----------

